# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حملــــــه قرآءه سوره البقـــــــــــــــرة يومـيــــــآ

## romanseya

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شخبآركم يا اعضائنا الحلوين؟ انشاء الله جي >> :32: 
المهم يايبتلكم شي رااح يفيدكم واايد  :31: 

الموووضوع ومافيه
عن فضل قراءة سورة البقرة وقرائتها يومياً او 40 يوم ,, :1: 

عموما القصص اللي راح انزلها هي راح تشرح لكم اهمية هالسورة ف حياتنا ,,

ارجع واقول ابهرني التفاعل في المنتديات بخصوص هالحمله 

وكلن يشجع الثاني واللي يصيده احباط من طول السورة

واللي يتكيسل واللي واللي

فـ قلت ليش هالحمله ماتكون موجوده في منتدانا الغالي :23:  

وخصوصا ان هاي بيساعدنا وايد في حياتنا :5: 

وهالسورة بتطرح فينا البركه .. :27:  

ومثل مااحنا عارفين الحين زادت شغلات السحر والشعوذه والعين ووالخ  :13: 

وغير جذي اللي فيه مرض ولا نفسيته تعبانه ولا اي شي  :13: 
باذن الله راح تنفرج ضيقته بهالسورة .. :1:  :31: 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تجعلوا بيوتكم مقابر إن الشيطان ينفر من البيت الذي يقرأ فيه سورة البقرة " . رواه مسلم

عن أبي مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الآيتان من آخر سورة البقرة من قرأ بهما في ليلة كفتاه . 
متفق عليه .

----------------------------------

وهالجدول راح يساعدنا علشان نعرف شكثر قرينا

عموما خذته من منتدى ثاني ..

وفيه 4 جداول .. كل جدول مقسم لـ 40 خانه

http://www.box.net/shared/vaz9986tc8

اول جدولين فيهم ايام الاسابيع ..

ثاني جدولين فاضين ..

رتبو الايام حسب اللي تبون تبدون ..

و الله يوفقكم دام انه عزمتوا على هالشي اللي اكيد قدره كبير و عظيم عند رب العالمين ..

تقدرون تقرونها في اي وقت من بعد صلاة الفير لي صلاة الفير الثانيه .. لانه يومنا ينتهي ونبدي في يوم يديد بعد صلاة الفير ..
والافضل قرايتهآ بعد قيام الليل 

واللي يقول عنده دراسه وشغل ووو الخ .. ( البنآت ) :20: 

يعني معقوله بهال 24 ساعه .. ماتقدرون تخصصون ساعه وحده لربكم : :30: ؟
ترى هالشي لنا .. بيفيدنا احنا .. احنا المحتاجين ترى .. مو ربنا ,,


عموما لو اتكلم عن فضل هالسورة ماراح اخلص .. لانه تحمي الانسان من كل شر وتحقق اللي في باله .. 


فاااصل : للقصص ,,,, " سنعود بعد قليل "  :5: 

=================================

1- 
+++++السلام عليكم ........
أخر سالفه لاخوات من اسبوع ونص تقريبا وحده من البنات الي اعرفهم مره نفسيتها تعبانه ومتدهوره وعندها فراغ كبير بالاجازه ومحجوزين بالبيت ولافي طلعه لان احوالهم المادية تدهورت ومشاكل بالعيله لدرجه ان خفت على البنت يصير لها شي او تنحرف لان مالها اي متنفس قلت لها تقرا سورة البقره كل يوم و الله يابنات تغيرت نفسيتها كليا وقوي ايمانها وزاد تعلقها بالله واقبلت عالطاعات وتقول احس انها مره تغيرت وربي يثبتها ويزيدها خيرمع ان تفاصيل ظروفها مره صعبه يعني يكفي انها متتحرك من البيت ودايم في .... طبعا مو ذي مشكلتها في اشياء اكبر واكثر عندها



2- ++++++سورة البقرة ....
بعد ان قريت في المنتدى عن فظلها وفوائدها صرت اقراها كل يوم خاصة وان في موضوع مؤرقني ...
طبيبتي المعروفة بانها على درجة عالية من العلم والمعرفة اعطتني تشخيص شغل بالي كم شهر وشيلت همه 
لانه ممكن ياثر علي بقية حياتي وفي حلمي اني يكون لي اطفال ...كنت اقرا وادعي ان ربنا يلطف بيه بعد شهور 
رحت لطبيبة اخرى واكتشفت ان تشخيص طبيبتي اصلا خطا واللي عشته كله لا اساس له من الصحة ... 
راجعت طبيب ثالث مشهود له واكد ان تشخيص الطبيبة الاولى غلط ... ما تتصورا قد ايش ارتحت .... 
بنات ربنا ينولكم اللي في بالكم ان شاء الله انكم تدعوا لي بالذرية الصالحة ... 
يارب يستجيب لي ولكم 


3- تزوجت وقضيت 12 سنة بدون ان انجب ولومرة وتكبدت كثير من المصاعب والمشاكل والأمراض
ثم أرآد الله لي خير فجلست مع نفسي الومها فبدأت قبل 4 أشهر بالقيام ليليا مع قراءة البقرة والأستغفار
والدعاء والتضرع لله وفي اثناء تلك الايام كنت أرى رؤيا بعد صلاة الفجر وكنت أفسرها عند شيخ وكان يبشرني
ويقول انها بشرى لك بالشفاء واستمريت وتشجعت وايضا تكرر علي حلم آخر ثم آخر ثم آخر
وفسر لي بانة بشائر من الله بالفرج والشفاء والذرية وبعدها زاد حماسي ثم رأيت حلم فية مرأة من اقرباء زوجي 
فسرها لي الشيخ ان هذة المرأة هي السبب بعدم حملي ولابد ان أخذ شيء منها واغتسل بة انا وزوجي او ان نشرب منة 
مع الاستمرار بالقراءة وتمكنت من الشرب والاغتسال والحمد لله مستمرة على القيام والقراءة 
((هذة الحلم الأخير رايتة قبل 3 اسابيع ))وانا في انتظار الفرج من الله 
اريد دعواتكم الطيبة لي من القلب يحقق لي الخير كله 


4- أحكي لكم قصتي :
كنت انتظر الحمل بفارغ الصبر وبعد أن رزقني الله ماتمنيت وسويت فحوصات وتحاليل طلع عندي فيروس إما أنه يسبب تسقيط للجنين أو تشويه وكل منهما أسوأ من الآخر بالنسبة لي

قلت أروح لدكتور استشاري كبير وعرضت عليه الفحوصات ونفس الكلام ، وقال لي روحي وبعد اسبوعين إرجعي نشوف هل زادت نسبة هذا المرض في الدم أم ثابت وجلست أبكي بكاء لايعلم به إلا الله حتى زوجي لايعلم بذلك ومرت علي أيام
وكأني لست في الوجود من شدة الحرقة التي في قلبي وأستشرت أحد الشيوخ جزاه الله كل خير بالإجهاض فنصحني بالرضا بما قسمه الله لي وخاصة أني مازلت في الأشهر الأولى ولم تنفخ فيه الروح واستخرت الله وسمعت شريط للشيخ الدكتور الجبير يحكي قصة لأحدى المريضات ونصحها بقراءة سورة البقرة كاملة في ركعتين آخر الليل بقلب صادق وخاشع
أو 4 أو 6 ركعات على حسب مقدرة كل شخص وكيف شفيت تلك المرأة بعد أن عملت بنصيحة الدكتور


وسويت بنصيحة الدكتور يوميا أقرأها في 6 ركعات لمدة أسبوعين ثم ذهبت للدكتور وسويت تحليل مرة ثانية ..
وكانت المفاجأة !!!!!
قال لي الدكتور : الحمد لله مافيه أي أثر لأي مرض يمكن ماكانت التحاليل الأولى دقيقة وأنا أسمعه وأبببببببببببببكي
وأقول سبحانك يارب أنت الشافي المعافي ، اللهم لك الحمد على ماأنعمت به علي ورزقني الله ببنوته حلوة زي القمر
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 



5- بالاول كنت انخطب كثير بس لما اوافق يضيق صدري لحد ماسويت حجامه وصرت اقرا سورة البقره 
وادعي ربي بالي اتمنى والله ماتتخيلون كل الصفات الي دعيت ربي فيها حصلتها في زوجي 
المشكله الثانيه صارت لي في الحمل ماحملت لين سويت حجامه وداومت على البقره المشكله اني كنت اقراها يوميا 
وانا حامل واتركها يوم واحد بس ويصير لي اجهاض في نفس اليوم الي ماقريتها فيه 
انا الحين صار لي شهر مداومه عليها في قيام الليل بس كانت صعبه علي في الايام الاولى 
كنت اتعب وجسمي ينمل لكن بعد مااخلص منها والله احس براحه وطمئنينه طول اليوم
وانا قرأت للشيخ اسماعيل العمري شيخ الرقية المعروف بجدة انه ينصح بقراءة سورة البقرة في قيام الليل 


6 - ++++++والله العظيم كنت متورطه وفي شخص اكل مالي وكان ناوي يبهذلني 
بس بعد توفيق الله في قيام الليل والمداومة على قراة بسورة البقره 
والله اني شفت الخير وتسهلت اموري وربي صرف ضر الانسان هذا عني واهلي وقفوا بجنبي 
ياربي لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك.

7- هاذي قصه لوحده اكبرت بالعمر وعدت الثلاثين وعايشه بروحها في بيت ابوها وومشاكلها وايد .. المهم قررت تقرى سورة البقرة .. وهي تقراها ! اسمعت صووووت قووي من الحديقه .. يوم اطلعوا اهلها 
شافوا الشجرة طاحت .. ولقوا طلاسم تحتها .. وطبعا اتصلوا بالشيخ
وفك السحر وووالحمدلله


=================================

شفتوا قوة هالسورة ؟؟؟


احب انوه انه وايد نسمع عن اللي يقراها لمده 40 يوم للشفاء وجذي

هاي شي طيب ومب معناته لو ماتحقق الشي اللي تبونه خلال هالايام نفقد الامل 

نبي كلنا نداوم عليها .. لان مثل ماقلت تحمينا من كل شر ..



وعاد الحين بعد يومين بنبدأ اجازه وما ورانا شي واجازتنا احلى مع الله ..
ف خل نحاول نقراها عالاقل 40 يوم ..

واللي تتكآسل بنشجعهآ 

عموما انا ببدأ قرأتهآ من يوم الخميس 

واريدكـم تتفاعلوون مع الموضووع 
وانشالله بسوي شعار للحمله وبحطه لكم قريب ..

يالله من يشارك معانا ؟ :29:  :16:  
نبي تفاعل .. لحياه أفضل .. :good2:


واللي عنده قصص ولا شي.. تقولنا اياها علشان الاعضاء يتحمسوون



عندي بيت شعر احبه واايد :
ولرب ضائقة ن يضيق بها الفتى ذرعاً .. وعند الله منها المخرجُ
ضاقت فلما استحكمت حلقااتهـا .. فُـرجت وكنت أظنها لاتفرجُ

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## romanseya

هالرابط طول وانتي تتصفحين بالنت خليها شغالة وتروها شغالة وبدون انقطاع ||..

سورة البقرة للشيخ ماهر المعيقلي وهي بصيغة mp3 تفضلوا:


سورة البقرة 
http://********.*******.com/redirect...aqly%2F002.mp3

----------


## ضي عينه

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي ..... على هالحمله الطيبه .. في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله 

انا قبل كنت يوميا اقرا سورة البقرة كامله بس استغفرالله ما دري شو جاسني و وقفت .. 

وان شاء الله بشارك معااااج في الحمله عشان ارد مثل قبل وما اودر قراية سورة البقرة 

ويعطيج العافيه مره ثانيه

----------


## شيخه29

الحمد لله انا شخصيا مداومة على قراتها وارى قوة عيظمة وهمة قوية وبركة طول يومي واشياء وايد تحصل اوفق فيه ولما اترك قراتها والله احس بضيق ونكد وكثير اشياء ما اتوفق بها وحتى الهدوء والسكينة بالبيت والاولاد يتغير والله العظيم يا اخواتي ان بسورة البقرة معجزات واسرار مايعلمها ويراها الا التي تداوم على قراتها وطبعا رسولنا قد اخبرنا بهذا الامر فاستعين بها اختى ولا تتركيها وان اول المشاركين في الحملة واي مساعدة انا مستعدة لها باذن الله

----------


## romanseya

ضي عينه \ شيخه ..
اسعدني تفاعلكم مع الحملـه ونورتو الصفحه  :31:

----------


## حرم العامري~

انا حاولت لمدة اسبوعين اقراها ..

كنت اوزعها ع اساس كل يوم نص جزء 

بس استتغفرالله ماعرف شو ياني ووقفت هالاسبوع >< 

ان شاء الله برد اقراها مرة 2 يزآج الله خييير

----------


## ع السديم

ان شاء الله بشارك وياج اختى ^^

وان شاء الله بستمر 

في ميزان حسناتج ...

----------


## ضي عينه

أنا من يوم الخميس بديت بالقرايه

----------


## الاميرة11

جزاااااااااااااااااج الله خير فديتج على هالحملة..
انا وياكم باذن الله حبيبتي ..~

----------


## قارورة العسل

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## راعية الدار.

انا بديت وياااااااااااااااااااكم  :Smile:

----------


## MiSs MiMi

أنا وياكم أبي ادخل بهالحملة

وببدأ فيها من يوم إن شاء الله 

ويارب يوفقني ^^

----------


## ام عنوده

قراءة سورة البقره مريحه و مع المداومه تحس بالفرحه و السرور حتى لو كنت في اتعس ايام حياتك بس
يبيله مداومه 
عن نفسي رجعت اقراء كل يوم جزاء تشجعت لما شفت الموضوع الاسبوع الماضي

----------


## مسك وعوود

اعوذ بالله اريد اقراها يوميا واشترك فجروبات بس سبحان الله عياز فييه

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

يزاج الله خير اختي ع الموضوع وفي ميزان حسناتج 
انا عن نفسي سورة البقره غيرت فحياتي أشياء كثيره 
أتمنى من الخوات أن يداومون عليها باستمرار

----------


## love rak

انا وياكم

----------


## صدى الغرام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا وياكم انا مداومة عليها صارلي اكثر من شهر يوميا اقراها وسبحان الله مرة حلمت ان بيتنا مليان ثعابين ميتة وفسرها الشيخ ان اذا في سحر او مشاكل راح تنتهي وسألني الشيخ شو تسوين قلت له اقرأ البقرة يوميا وقالي بشرة خير واستمري على القراءة

----------


## ://ماروكو://

أنا ويااكم من اليوم إن شاءالله ^^

----------


## هيامه

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

جزاكم الله خير والله يحقق لكم الي تتمنونه يارب 

انا حابه اشترك معاكم ، 
وانا صار لي أسبوعين اقرأها ولله الحمد أموري قاعده تتسهل بس موضوع الزواج احس في عرقله لأني أعاني من العين والحسد والمس والله يشافيني ويشافي كل من يعاني مثلي 

وينصحون مع قراءه سوره البقره أقروا سوره يس لانها تحصنج من الشياطين وبعد ينصحون سوره النور مع سوره البقره ..

وانا قريت انه في واحد مطوع قال مب لازم تكملين السوره كامله أقرئ الي تقدرين عليه ، بس شي جميل لما تقرينها كامله كل يوم تحسين بإنجاز ..

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## إماراتية.

الله يجزيج الفردوس الأعلى 

وايد شجعتيني اختي
جعله في ميزان حسناتج

مشكوره

----------


## إماراتية.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

يزاج الله الخير 

لكن اختي أحب اعلق على شي 

بالنسبه لتحديد قراءة سورة البقره 40 يوم 

هذي من البدع والزعبلات

فلم يثبت عن الرسول انه امر بهذا شي او كان احد من الصحابه او السلف الصالح انه كان يفعل هذا الشي او يرغب الناس بقراءة الناس سورة البقره 40 يوم 

فارجوا ان ترى هذا على اليوتيوب للشيوخ لمعروفين 
منهم الشيخ صالح المغامسي 
والشيخ وسيم يوسف 
العلماء الكبر بالفقه والدين


جزاج الله الخير

----------


## ام احمد2004

جزاك الله خير

----------


## mzajeah

انا اقرا سورة البقره من 42 يوم  :35:

----------


## ثريا 2014

مساء الخير والرحمة
اهم شي في قراءة سورة البقرة هو النية في قراءتها لا يجب ان تكون لغرض سوى لاجر قراءتها 
ولا لعدد محدد او فك سحر او غرض زواج او انجاب ،،،،،،،،،
هذه من البدع
اهم شي النية في اجر قراءتها فقط 
والتقة بالله انه القادر على كل شيء هو الذي يقول لشيء كن فيكون

----------


## قلوب حلا

انا معاكم باذن الله

----------

